# Are personal circumstances taken in to consideration when being assigned a base?



## weemillie (11 Aug 2013)

I am visiting a recruitment centre in a couple of days, but want some insight first. 

I am a 35 year old woman with shared custody of a child. I desperately don't want my career decision to require him to move away from his father (or require me to leave him behind). We live 20km from a base and hope being posted there is an option.

Does the CF take that in to consideration when you are being posted at a base?

Thanks!


----------



## honestyrules (11 Aug 2013)

Although everything is possible, you have to realize that you start on the wrong foot by trying to get in and hope to go where you want. Nobody at the recruiting center will be impressed if you start mentioning I wish to stay close to home ...if you get in, you go to basic training, then trade school.. that will get you away from home for quite a bit of time already.

You best bet would be to pick a trade that is found on every base, like cook or admin clerk, supply tech or the like. Then cross fingers. 
If personal circumstances were to be taken into consideration every time a member has a wish, the system wouldn't work. As a single parent in a situation like yours, choosing to join the military is a tough choice. Your best choice would be to stay a civilian, that way you're sure to stay in town.


----------



## JM2345 (11 Aug 2013)

delavan said:
			
		

> You best bet would be to pick a trade that is found on every base, like cook or admin clerk, supply tech or the like.



On the flip side of that, I would recommend trying to do research on which trades that base might specialize in. For example, certain trades you have a very high chance of being posted to a certain base, or a "50/50" (in theory) chance of being posted to either Base A or Base B. If you feel comfortable telling us which base you live nearby and what trades you might be interested in, you might be able to get a more realistic idea of what is and isn't possible. Depending on the base/trades you are qualified for/interested in, it might be 100% impossible and then you would know right away if you want to consider the Canadian Forces further or not.


----------



## Nudibranch (11 Aug 2013)

Personal wishes are taken into account, but they don't override the needs of the CAF. Even when they kind of do (that would be if you managed to get a compassionate posting, for ex - not something an untrained recruit should hope for), the system only gives you a couple of years to get your life in order, after which you're considered fair game to move.

If it's vital for you to remain in the same geographical area, the CAF is not for you. You can always hope, and there are always people who seem to manage to stay in one area for a long time, but then there are those who are moved frequently, moved even though their spouse is remaining behind, etc.


----------



## weemillie (11 Aug 2013)

Yes - totally understand I am fair game to be moved, and agreed - it will not impress anyone going in with that request! And understood, a civilian life might be the better option for the family. I guess I want to learn more about the CAF because I want a long-term career with the opportunity to grow, learn, and be of service to cdn's.  If I had the opportunity to serve overseas I would be very honored, so it's not that I am not available to go at a moment's notice - it's more the day-in-day-out where I am based.

My brother-in-law has been in for 4 years, it has changed his life and he is eagerly pushing me to go for it. 

I live near Borden. I am suited for resource clerk/admin etc. I have 5+ years exeperince in Adult Education so training is where my heart is - though I have no Masters/Bach in Education (which I see is a requirement for the training development group).

I am also open to learning more about possibilities in Med Tech/Med Lab etc.


----------



## Scott (11 Aug 2013)

Go to CFRC. Speak with recruiter. Tell him/her all of the above and ask for no BS assessment. Take assessment to heart.

I think you've gotten all of the sort of wavering answers that can be expected here. Personal circumstances and experiences vary. As always.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Aug 2013)

Scott said:
			
		

> Go to CFRC. Speak with recruiter. Tell him/her all of the above and ask for no BS assessment. Take assessment to heart.
> 
> I think you've gotten all of the sort of wavering answers that can be expected here. Personal circumstances and experiences vary. As always.


Good advice, this.

At the risk of sounding harsh, one can want all one wants, but members sign up to serve according to *the needs of the CF* - that trumps all other factors in the long term (and _some_ factors trump that only _very_ temporarily).  Anyone unwilling to live with that level of uncertainty may want to consider a different direction.


----------



## PAdm (11 Aug 2013)

From a slightly different perspective:  as a leader and supervisor, it is my responsibility to develop those under me. I find it frustrating giving this 100% when an individual does not want to move, go on courses, or has issues tying him/her to a specific location. Wanting to stay near a specific location for 20 years is not realistic for the CAF. One can serve his/her country by joining the police, fire, becoming a teacher (and thus building the future Canadians), etc.  To join the CAF is awesome, but not the best choice for those with unique personal circumstances.  :2c:


----------



## Loachman (11 Aug 2013)

And then there's the Reserve option.


----------



## PAdm (11 Aug 2013)

Loachman said:
			
		

> And then there's the Reserve option.



Nice suggestion. I will add on CIC as the Cadet program is nothing without leaders/volunteers. Shaping the lives of future leaders is invaluable.


----------



## weemillie (11 Aug 2013)

Thanks all for the feedback. 

I will be visiting a cfrc this week.


----------



## Sunnyns (12 Aug 2013)

Sorry there are a lot of guys who have to move and leave their kids with their ex because court orders do not allow the kids to leave the province, also one girl in the military I knew had to release because after 10 years and an EXTREMELY sick kid she had to get out, the military had allowed her for years to get out of tours and other tasking's that took her away from home.  She was not deployable because of his issues and her family was unable to help. She also had to be in major cities which limited where she could be posted.

It's a hard decision


----------



## JorgSlice (18 Aug 2013)

Sunnyns said:
			
		

> Sorry there are a lot of guys who have to move and leave their kids with their ex because court orders do not allow the kids to leave the province, also one girl in the military I knew had to release because after 10 years and an EXTREMELY sick kid she had to get out, the military had allowed her for years to get out of tours and other tasking's that took her away from home.  She was not deployable because of his issues and her family was unable to help. She also had to be in major cities which limited where she could be posted.
> 
> It's a hard decision



Honestly though, if you expect to join with special circumstances, find another employer. However of you have TI and luck is just not in your favour, then I have no problem with CF making accommodations - TO A LIMIT.

At no time should anyone of the Regular Force be deemed non-deployable except upon failure to meet standards resulting in remedial disciplinary action and/or release.


----------

